# Pops 'n Bangs



## Roller Skate

Had a VW Golf at the side of me today in traffic and as he sped off when the lights changed I could see a remap logo in his rear windscreen and all I could hear was the results of a pops and bangs remap.

Honestly, his car sounded like it was broke.


----------



## Stiff

Maybe had anti-lag? They pop and bang a lot. 
I doubt _any_ pops and bangs are good for the internals.


----------



## HOGG

Is over fuelling and unburnt fuel any good for bore wash

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Roller Skate said:


> Had a VW Golf at the side of me today in traffic and as he sped off when the lights changed I could see a remap logo in his rear windscreen and all I could hear was the results of a pops and bangs remap.
> 
> Honestly, his car sounded like it was broke.


Its quite possible that he may have had a aftermarket exhaust AND HIGH FLOW CAT fitted after having a remap done, he/she should have done it the other way around.

Unless a map is tailored for a aftermarket exhaust such as cobra or any of the maxpower ones and high flow CAT then pops and bangs possible, had them on a MK1 A3 when I was a kid after doing the above ha!

Was a right BANGER!


----------



## ashfinlayson

I suspect the pops and bags are there by design Carl.

I've never really understood the need to chase volume in cars, I like my car to be as quiet as a mouse when I reverse on to my drive in the evening.


----------



## John-H

It's just a sign of a badly ruining engine wasting fuel and the owner being a nuisance.


----------



## r_turner01

It is put in by design, can have a pops and bangs map, trouble is, its fake!

I am all for something having a nice pop or burble, if it is real.

The pops n bangs map is popular on the RS, but not for me, it pops when cold a little bit but thats all.


----------



## StuartDB

Roller Skate said:


> Had a VW Golf at the side of me today in traffic and as he sped off when the lights changed I could see a remap logo in his rear windscreen and all I could hear was the results of a pops and bangs remap.
> 
> Honestly, his car sounded like it was broke.


You just wished you could keep up...


----------



## j8keith

John-H said:


> It's just a sign of a badly ruining engine wasting fuel and the owner being a nuisance.


I have to agree with you John.


----------



## EG-nath

HOGG said:


> Is over fuelling and unburnt fuel any good for bore wash


it is good for bore wash, yes

this isnt how pops and bangs is done in the map though :wink:


----------



## HOGG

EG-nath said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is over fuelling and unburnt fuel any good for bore wash
> 
> 
> 
> it is good for bore wash, yes
> 
> this isnt how pops and bangs is done in the map though :wink:
Click to expand...

Please enlighten me as to how it's done via a map?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## EG-nath

ignition retard on overrun

you dont just dump fuel through engine

enlighten me how you think dumping fuel will cause the bangs


----------



## John-H

I think it's a retarded idea anyway - see what I did there? 

Nobody would take it seriously - they'd think you had a dodgy engine. Would suit an old banger. I knew someone who used to turn his ignition on and off in the Mersey tunnel to make bangs. One day going too far his exhaust box exploded and impaled him to the road. He had to get towed out by the tunnel police at great expense :roll:


----------



## ReTTro fit

John-H said:


> It's just a sign of a badly ruining engine wasting fuel and the owner being a nuisance.


I see it's the same old forum
Ran by the same people that just like to guess and give an opinion that helps nobody 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

ReTTro fit said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a sign of a badly ruining engine wasting fuel and the owner being a nuisance.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it's the same old forum
> Ran by the same people that just like to guess and give an opinion that helps nobody
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

A particularly unkind comment seeing as I've written lots of How Tos myself, organised the technical sections and helped lots of people fix and maintain their cars.


----------



## ReTTro fit

More reason to give a more constructive answer then surely ?
Coming from someone who also had a lot off input on the forum helping out members etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

Not sure what your problem is. If you read the thread in order I was obviously replying and agreeing in November last year to the OP's comment _*"Honestly, his car sounded like it was broke."*_

I don't want to encourage anyone to make their engine less efficient or to be a nuisance. I think that's entirely reasonable.


----------



## Barmybob

John-H said:


> I knew someone who used to turn his ignition on and off... to make bangs. One day going too far his exhaust box exploded


As a very young man / boy I was working on old Bedford S type petrol trucks. We used to do the turning off and on of the ignition. I did cause an exhaust box to explode  My boss knew exactly what had happened and was far from happy [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## StuartDB

That's not pops and bangs, that is just entering an echo'y long street with quiet sleeping houses on both sides with no sleeping policeman and rolling in from 60/70 in your 2 litre cortina with a mechanical fuel pump - switching off the ignition, and when you finally slow to 10 or 15 in the centre of town switch back on. So no pops... just a bang!

I get a occasional bang when changing gear, but I also get an occasional rattle, clunk, clatter where another boost hose has flown off and the jubilee clip has disappeared down the road behind me. My favourite and irritating difficult hose is the map sensor pipe to silicon elbow... a stock map sensor pipe is only 61mm and a 63mm silicon pipe is a difficult fit not get tight and pops off at about 30psi, taking out whatever is joined to the water/meth pipework connectors.

Rather than trying to find a 63-60 reducer, I am thinking about replacing the pipe with map sensor.boss.

Edit: an expensive Forge 63mm map sensor pipe boss welded in. I was looking at cheaper alternatives, but they were only 15cm long which meant I would need to get another silicon bend which would have equated to the same as this 24cm one. and with the extra 2mm I expect I will go another 0.0001mph


----------



## oooPageyooo

Roller Skate said:


> Had a VW Golf at the side of me today in traffic and as he sped off when the lights changed I could see a remap logo in his rear windscreen and all I could hear was the results of a pops and bangs remap.
> 
> Honestly, his car sounded like it was broke.


Pops and bang ls should be left for the fiesta boys


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Every time I hear pops and bangs I just think CHAV


----------



## MarkTheShark

love me some ricer crispies on a car it suits. TT probably not unless it's a TTRS modded up.


----------



## delmar.atlas

It's funny that I cringe when I hear other cars with loud pops and bangs but love to hear my car gurgle and pop. Albeit my car is by no means as loud as the GTI's or the Civics. I still get some gurgles while driving and off throttle with my HPA stage 3 tune, HPA dp with HF cat and the OE resonator and back box. I've tinkered with the idea of swapping out the exhaust system for a less restrictive axle back, but I can't for the life of me enjoy really loud and obnoxious exhaust notes while cruising to work or the gym, or anywhere that's not the track for that matter. Am I crazy or just old?


----------



## red3.2

delmar.atlas said:


> It's funny that I cringe when I hear other cars with loud pops and bangs but love to hear my car gurgle and pop. Albeit my car is by no means as loud as the GTI's or the Civics. I still get some gurgles while driving and off throttle with my HPA stage 3 tune, HPA dp with HF cat and the OE resonator and back box. I've tinkered with the idea of swapping out the exhaust system for a less restrictive axle back, but I can't for the life of me enjoy really loud and obnoxious exhaust notes while cruising to work or the gym, or anywhere that's not the track for that matter. Am I crazy or just old?


According to various Youtube channels it seems the 'de rigueur' is to have the noisiest car with the loudest pops and bangs never mind if it's a TT or an Aston Martin. How people get away with it is a mystery to me.


----------

